# Too much bonding?



## cricketsmom (Aug 8, 2011)

My dear Cricket is almost 3 years old. He loves me. Almost too much. I give him daily attention: head scritches, shoulder rides, even the occasional shower.

Unfortunately if I'm NOT giving him attention lately, he's been shrieking- that ear-splitting whistle that could shatter glass. I live in a small apartment, so if I'm preparing food he can see me and shrieks constantly. If I'm in the bathroom and he can hear the water running, he shrieks constantly. If I'm in the bedroom with the door open, he shrieks constantly. If I'm on the patio: ditto. It has happened recently that he'll shriek when he's on my shoulder and it's so loud that it deafens me briefly.

Any advice on "lessening" the bonding? ; ) Or some type of training or modification that can lessen this behavior?

I love this bird massively , but the shrieking has started to make me angry, and I don't want to be angry!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

More toys or have you considered maybe another tiel


----------



## cricketsmom (Aug 8, 2011)

A 'tiel owner told me that once a young 'tiel bonds with you, it won't be as interested in bonding with another 'tiel. Any thoughts on this?

I will go toy shopping today! He hasn't had any new ones lately- I haven't found a store in my new neighborhood with a good selection...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nope that is NOT true all my tiels are tame and i have a few that is very tamed and one that is stuck to me like glue lol


----------



## cricketsmom (Aug 8, 2011)

I would seriously consider another 'tiel if I wasn't so worried I'd end up with TWO shriekers!  God forbid if the new bird picked up Cricket's habits! And what if it was another boy and they hated each other- or a girl and they had babies!


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

well there's 2 options. like Iperry 82 said more toys or another tiel. im sure they will be fine.


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

Lol cricketsmum you made me laugh so much on your last comment above, i just couldnt stop,ur so funny with the comments above,
But i really hope you get it sorted hun,fingers crossed for u hun, xx


----------



## jaw2004 (Sep 17, 2011)

Our first tiel, Athena, came from a home with several tame tiels. She bonded to my husband, but got to the point she was shrieking all the time whenever she heard any voices coming from another room. It progressed to to the point she was pulling out her feathers to the point of bleeding. 

We got a second tiel, and kept them in separate cages for the first 2-3 months, but the shrieking stopped almost immediately. After a few months, we placed them in the cage together and they've done lovely for 5 years. The first is still very tame and will shriek if she really wants our attention, but she's much more settled with a companion and no more plucking. 

This year is the first year they have had babies.... and they have been wonderful parents!

Jane


----------

